# 90 Cabriolet / need help with headlight switch wiring to get turn signals to work



## Mk1Cabriolet (Nov 23, 2009)

So my headlights were cutting in and out, so clearly there is a short somewhere. It was the part of the headlight switch that is connected to the wiring that was screwing up. I cut and then spliced the wires to the part that has the switch. 

I was able to get almost everything to work, e.g. headlights, taillights, and cluster lights, Although, I cannot get my turn signals to work. 

Here is a picture of the back of the switch: 
http://i.imgur.com/0zvFK.jpg 

If you know or even have an idea which colored wire is the turn signals and where it goes would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vwcrackerjack (May 15, 2011)

Make sure your hazard switch works as the turns are connected to it. Also relay


----------

